# Year model



## longboy (May 22, 2013)

I just bought a long tractor yesterday . I'm purty sure it's a 460 but the hood is missing and I can't find any other marking other that I know the engine model is a 1529 . Can anyone tell me how to find out year model? The serial # is 336404 . Thanks


----------

